# FS:150 gallon setup-tank-stand-lids/misc equip!! - PRICES REDUCED!



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

*For quickest response text or call me (Lisa) at 778-996-7182 between 9am-9pm.
EVERYTHING MUST GO BEFORE FRIDAY FEB 25, 2011!!!!! (moving day)

First come, first served, no holds, no speeding tickets paid!
I am flexible on prices within reason. Make me an offer*

Tank:
$900 - 150 gallon custom tank, stand & flip top lids. Bought 1 year ago from Munster tanks. Custom size 5'x2'x2' glass tank with center brace; custom size 5'x2'x2' metal stand with Velcro fiber board coverings (i have a puppy); 2 custom glass flip top lids

Substrate:
$25 + $5 for brand new bucket/lid - 15L pail of Grey rock substrate

Misc Equip:
$25 - 25' python cleaning hose, sink connector & brass connector (after tank gets emptied)
Free:
- 5' hose with gravel cleaner
- large black net
- 3 various sized pipe cleaners
- baby keeper net cage
- aquarium safe adhesive (silicone like)
- 1 fl oz full clear view background adhesive solution
- Seachem Acid buffer (adjusts pH to 5.0 - 8.0)

*For quickest response text or call me (Lisa) at 778-996-7182 between 9am-9pm.

First come, first served, no holds, no speeding tickets paid!
More pictures available on request.

EVERYTHING MUST GO BEFORE FRIDAY FEB 25, 2011!!!!! (moving day)*


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Lisa, I will take the eheim grabber stick.
$4 ea / $8 all - Madagascar Rainbowfish -2M/1F
$4 ea / $12 all - 4 Medium Rainbowfish -1 red/1 blue/1 half yellow/1 red tail
I will take a look at the prime to see if I can use them. 

Available today?


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

i am available after 3pm today!
I have class till noon, then meeting my new landlord at 1:30.


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

i will be around the rest of sat and sunday packing, volunteer packers welcome


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

pmd for some goodies as well , and the prime if charles doesnt want it ..


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

updated & pictures added


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Anybody want the metal stand? I can only use the tank.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

greatt steal for the tank and set up! seen it myself! beautiful tankk, perfect condtion!! someone jump at this quick!


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

Prices reduced!

Come and get it all today!


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

updated, fish are sold, so the tank is ready to go!!!


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for the fish and heater Lisa. dont miss this sale folks great doing business with you


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed for prime


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

Updated.

Make me an offer on the tank!


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I pm you Lisa


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

pmed u, interested in gravel


----------



## pauljohn (Feb 22, 2011)

*Entrega de anillo de compromiso | Momentos VoloPapilio.*

Anillo de Compromiso.

El símbolo de tu amor: El anillo de compromiso

La entrega del anillo de compromiso es uno de los retos más difíciles para quien ha decidido tomar el importante compromiso del matrimonio para su vida.

La forma de entregarlo es quizá más importante que el anillo mismo. Pues no solo habla de un esfuerzo económico sino de tiempo, creatividad y dedicación.

He participado en la entrega de decenas de anillos y me doy cuenta que las posibilidades son infinitas, pero también descubrí que hay 3 elementos que no deben faltar: sorprender, consentir y conmover.

Este momento es sumamente especial y debe ser tan significativo que perdure en el recuerdo de ambos por muchísimo tiempo, que incluso sea un suceso digno de contárselo a sus hijos o nietos. Por eso es muy importante planearlo con anticipación para que impactes y sorprendas a tu pareja.

El anillo de compromiso, tradicionalmente, significa que la persona que lo lleva puesto está enamorada y comprometida con la persona que se lo entrego o en otras palabras "tomado". Este tiene origen en la historia de los egipcios que tenían la creencia que debería llevarse puesto en el dedo del anillo, donde hasta el día de hoy se acostumbra ponerse, porque a través de ese dedo pasa una vena que envía la sangre al corazón. Mientras que los romanos hacían el anillo de compromiso de hierro para simbolizar fuerza y eternidad.

Hoy en día, el anillo de compromiso simboliza lo mismo que es: amor, compromiso y una boda para la feliz pareja.

Entrega de anillo de compromiso | Momentos VoloPapilio


----------

